# San Diego Climate-> What species would love it?



## Hatchetfish (Mar 16, 2017)

So, a little about me. I've into aquariums and vivariums for as long as I can remember. My wife is finally bending on my request for a tortoise (snakes and lizards all had to be sold years ago, because she's horribly phobic). I live in San Diego, but my only tort experience was in MI, where I successfully kept russians. 

Basically, I'm not sure if I want another russian, my girls were a bit dull personality-wise. On the other hand, they were kept mostly indoors under lighting vs outdoors, because, well...it was MI.

This tort would be kept outdoors year-round in a 4x8 pen on our balcony (half shade...decent temp gradient) with regular, frequent, lengthy, supervised excursions to roam our large plot in a nearby community garden, which is pesticide and herbicide free and in which I plan to plant lots of tortoise-food plants (the exact plants depend on what species I end up getting). 

So, basically, I need help picking a species. I really want something personable, I want to have a tort that will be more than just a pretty moving rock. Also, I can't have anything super huge, because, as I said, the pen will only be 4x8, and even with the excursions I still don't want to be lugging a 200lb creature into the car every day for the rest of my life.

Any input at all is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 16, 2017)

I have found that Burmese Stars - G platynota - are the best tortoises I have experienced. Great personalities and become quite unafraid quickly. As outgoing as sulcatas without the aggression and size. Extremely active and amazingly fast for a tortoise. An adult male is 9-10" a female normally 11-13". Extremely attractive and desirable. Quite hardy and will do well in the San Diego weather. A hatchling of course, would be best indoors the first year, with an hour a day of sunshine, but they grow quickly once past 250g - especially females. As one of the rarest, and beautiful tortoises, they are rather expensive.


----------



## Hatchetfish (Mar 16, 2017)

Ahh...stars are very beautiful. My wife would murder me in my sleep for dropping that much on a tort, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello, and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum. 
I find that individuals within any species can have very different personalities. 
My Tidgy is a Greek with an amazing character, other Greeks i help care for are the moving (and sometimes not much of that) rock bit. 
Russians are often very outgoing but some (like yours) less so. 
A bit of luck is involved , I reckon. 
So, good luck!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2017)

The Hermanns tortoises are very pretty. And any tortoise develops a "personality" when you mess with them a lot.


----------



## Hatchetfish (Mar 17, 2017)

So...no one has suggested leopard torts. Any particular reason why?


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2017)

Leopards you do fine too. I have the Babcocki and my males are very friendly and active. Many live in CA. They say the South Afticans have more personality then the Babs but I only know my Babs. The SA do get bigger and won't burrow a big hole in your yard like a sully can. They are fairly priced as hatchlings and will need to live inside for the first two years in a closed chamber as hatchlings, with some monitored outside trips. You won't go wrong with a leopard


----------



## Dizisdalife (Mar 18, 2017)

Hatchetfish said:


> So...no one has suggested leopard torts. Any particular reason why?


Leopards, at least adults, would need a bigger enclosure than the 4' x 8' pen on your balcony.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 18, 2017)

First of all, I am a Sulcata person. However, box turtles have great outgoing personalities. Have you thought about them? They don't need a lot of room, would love a small soaking pond and eat anything. When my Sulcata have produce, so do the box turtles, and they eat the salad too.

If you change your mind, I have 3 yearling Sulcata.....
you might consider a Hermanni, really pretty, about as big as a softball with lots of personality.


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 18, 2017)

I think a Sulcata will rapidly outgrow 4x8 on a balcony!


----------



## leigti (Mar 18, 2017)

Russians may not be the prettiest tortoises but they have a ton of personality. Especially outdoors. Like most animals they completely change and liven up quite a bit when they are outdoors. I think your space is going to be too small for the large tortoises. So maybe a Russian, Greek, and Herman, or a box turtle would work for you. 
There are a lot of other great breeds but they usually cost more. But do some research here in the species specific section and see what you think.
It would be great to live in a climate better suited to tortoises. I would love it if my Russian tortoises could be outside year-round. But not here where I live.


----------



## Ramsey (Mar 18, 2017)

I live here in San Diego and I have leopards. If you plan to move where you can give the tort a yard, then I'd recommend a leo. If you plan on staying out on your balcony, then either flavor of leos would outgrow that size.


----------



## enchilada (Apr 12, 2017)

I live in SoCal . I recommend Radiata 
1) Does not get gigantic like sulcata or Aldabra .
2) no need to worry about bladder stone 
3) does not require super humid tropical environment like red foot 
4) won't dig tunnels like sulcata 
5)hatchlings more hardy compare to leopard
-----------------------------------
6) they look absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Hatchetfish (Apr 14, 2017)

I know this has been a ridiculously long, drawn out thing...lol but I'm still trying to decide! Ugh, my wife and I took all of 10 minutes to decide to get a cat...but torts live so long we just really want to be sure we get the best fit for us.

Update: My wife and I have been talking and we have decided that in addition to frequent access to the community garden plot, we can provide a yard as well. When we have children we plan to move to a suburb in Southern California anyway. So, in 3-5 years, the tort will also have access to a yard. Should those plans fall through, the backup plan is to purchase additional plots in the garden (it's a livestock friendly community garden) and let the tort live there full time should we lack space in our home.

So...perhaps that adds more choices? I still want to steer clear of anything destructive, like a sulcata. Also, I really want to emphasize focus on climate suitability...for example, I think Redfoots are beautiful, but I think San Diego might not be humid enough. 

Also...if i went with a Russian, is there a way to prevent hibernation?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 14, 2017)

When I first moved to San Diego I did many touristy things to see what I could see. One was to go on some of the Bay boats including the amphibious boat truck thing. The narrator said that San Diego weather was easy to learn about, just hear what the coastal temp is and ad one degree for each mile you go inland. That's why during the summer you know it's 500 degrees in Phoenix.

Anyhow, San Diego is where the desert meets the sea. Pretty much any species will do well in some part of the general area with only slight seasonal accommodations being made. Leos might need a greenhouse access and a night house so they can get warmer in the winter and not get too cold.

Your species choice limitations are based more on the size of the area you seek to dedicate and the seasonal back-up housing that might be needed.

I know keepers who have Egyptians and Angulates outside year round with very little accommodation because both those 'wild' area climates are so close to ours.

I have Manouria outside year round and have an heated night house that is "needed' for maybe a month or so. I run a mister over them much as well. I am 2.5 miles from the ocean in Carlsbad. If I was in Mira Mesa I would probably need to mist them more.

Your exact micro climate may need some accommodation to tweak it, but the gross climate here is "any species".

I just read @enchilada and agree Radiated are super personable, not too big, but not small, and everyone, even the 'ugly' ones, are good looking.


----------



## Tom (Apr 14, 2017)

Hatchetfish said:


> I know this has been a ridiculously long, drawn out thing...lol but I'm still trying to decide! Ugh, my wife and I took all of 10 minutes to decide to get a cat...but torts live so long we just really want to be sure we get the best fit for us.
> 
> Update: My wife and I have been talking and we have decided that in addition to frequent access to the community garden plot, we can provide a yard as well. When we have children we plan to move to a suburb in Southern California anyway. So, in 3-5 years, the tort will also have access to a yard. Should those plans fall through, the backup plan is to purchase additional plots in the garden (it's a livestock friendly community garden) and let the tort live there full time should we lack space in our home.
> 
> ...



How close to the coast are you? Do you get the May Gray and June gloom there?


----------



## Hatchetfish (Apr 14, 2017)

"How close to the coast are you? Do you get the May Gray and June gloom there?"

We are pretty central in SD...it's hard for me to tell because I'm from the Midwest. To me SD is gorgeous year round. But I've heard people refer to May Gray and July Fry.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 14, 2017)

Hatchetfish said:


> "How close to the coast are you? Do you get the May Gray and June gloom there?"
> 
> We are pretty central in SD...it's hard for me to tell because I'm from the Midwest. To me SD is gorgeous year round. But I've heard people refer to May Gray and July Fry.




Right now there is an active post regarding putting your location in the little square box on the left side of your posts. Mine says "South of southern California, but not Mexico".

How about for the purposes of your question you post your ZIP code. "We are pretty central in SD" is sorta meaningless because you are not saying SD the city or SD the county. Either way Mira Mesa 'central' is different than Kerney Mesa 'central'.

Community garden is probably not a good idea.


----------



## Hatchetfish (Apr 14, 2017)

92123


----------



## counting (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm also in the pre adoption phase of getting a tortoise. Took me a while and a ton of research before I've settled on an ibera greek. Reasons:

I'll be housing primarily indoors so nothing extremely large. Not an issue for you.

I love the look of a Greek. They have nice, domed carapace, stocky, sturdy and solid looking builds, and a cute face imo.

They seem to be forgiving in terms of new keepers- less likely to pyramid with good care too, and their needs seem relatively easy to meet with some effort and research.

Herbivores

Gentle disposition, friendly with keepers.

Availablilly. Availability is not great where I live, so being able to find a breeder within a few hours, and being able to do enough investigation to be comfortable with them is a big one.

With a Greek ( and most tortoises really)I could potentially have this animal for my entire life, and then have my children inherit him/her. That's a huge responsibility. As such, I needed to think about making sure they will be able to fit into my life at all stages. I can't imagine being elderly and trying to provide care/ move around a 50lb+ animal, or even if I had a home with a lot of property, wanting to downsize when my kids grow up and not being able to because my animal needs a huge outdoor area. Lots of things to consider. 


Not sure if this helps but it was SUCH a huge decision for me as well. Not something to take lightly. I think you are giving the right amount of gravity to the choice. Now I'm just making sure I'm researched completely and waiting for the right time. It's exciting!


----------

